# QuickFletch opinions



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

I am thinking about trying quickfletch vanes, anyone have any experience especially long term use of them, and do they improve your accuracy.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been using Extreme Archery's Shrink Fletch for over a year now and I can tell you that i'll never fletch another arrow again. I am very impressed with the durability. They wont improve your accuracy, only you can do that Give them a try, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't like the extreme fletch every one I did only lasted a few shots like 10-20. Well when I shoot I'll shot the same arrow 20 times in one day. I liked the nap quickfletch though. They lasted me about 6 months that's about 1000 shots total bucause it was in the winter. But they aren't even close to a arrow that is fletched. Go get yourself a Arizona ez fletch some goat tuff glue and any fletch of your choice. And start fletching your own arrows. I have the carbon fletch with right helical. My friend has the mini and that thing puts a crazy helical on your arrows.


----------



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

i've used the nap quick spin quick fletch's and the extreme archery version. both lasted about a season and were easy to remove and refletch. I think the biggest problem people encounter with poor durability is the don't have the water hot enough when the do it. i keep a pan of water on the heat when i do it. the first few times i heated the water, poured it in a cup, and then dipped the fletch and got mixed results. keep the water up to temp and you should be fine with any of the quick fletchs


----------



## moezdee (Jun 13, 2009)

used them last season, they worked fine. a quick solution to fletching esp. since i dont have the patience for fletching my own.


----------



## cuervohunter (Jun 10, 2010)

*A quick fletching method*

I started using the FOB's from starfight because I don't like messing with flectching arrows. They are very durable also.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

i like em, but it depends what shaft you put em on. ive had trouble with them slipping on certain arrows plus they are kind of expensive.


----------



## saintdeer (Jul 26, 2010)

walmart has them for 8$ for a set of 3. I have used them for at least 5 years now. I used to refletch evry year anyway, so now i just cut em off and heat up some water and redo. I cannot tell the difference between me spending 3 hours fletching shafts and 30 minutes fletching them, that is the only diff I could find so fast and so ez. I will never ever fletch the old way again. You can get them hellical now too, 19.00$ for 3 online. and u don't need arrow wraps anymore either, have them in every camo and color, size, quickspin or not....just so ez.


----------



## M1sprtsmn (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it's just a matter of time or money. It's just whatever you have more of! I've used both bands of shrink fletch and have not had any problems.


----------



## tazzman (Mar 25, 2010)

*I just finished refletching my 1816s*

with Quickfletch Twister vanes. They went on real easily. My arrows are nocked the old-fashioned way with the nock glued. I noticed that 4 out of 6 nocks had closed, probably because of the heated water. My water was boiling when I dipped the arrows in it. I had to re-dip the nocks in the hot water to soften them and pried them open again. If I had to do it again, I would do the fletching before installing the nock. I believe that the new style press-fit nock could be affected by the heat too, so beware.

I tride to access NAP's website to tell them but it is down.


----------



## j_wheeler1966 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have used the NAP quickfletch for a couple of years now and have had alot of luck with them both in accuracy and durabilty!


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

d_money said:


> I didn't like the extreme fletch every one I did only lasted a few shots like 10-20. Well when I shoot I'll shot the same arrow 20 times in one day. I liked the nap quickfletch though. They lasted me about 6 months that's about 1000 shots total bucause it was in the winter. But they aren't even close to a arrow that is fletched. Go get yourself a Arizona ez fletch some goat tuff glue and any fletch of your choice. And start fletching your own arrows. I have the carbon fletch with right helical. My friend has the mini and that thing puts a crazy helical on your arrows.


+1 on the arizona
i put some shrink fletch on a few months ago a cut them off about an hour later. went and bought a right heli arizona and some 4" killer veins and love it


----------



## downtimehunter (Jul 7, 2008)

I fletched 6 arrows last year with NAP quick fletch last year. The fly just fine and got me through the summer and through the season.


----------



## Drcbate (Aug 21, 2010)

I didn't bow hunt for years. I had rotor cup surgery. At the last minute last fall decided to give it a try. Checked my gear, my fletching had rotted away. I didn't have time to get them refleched, saw the shrink fletch bought some. Didn't have a chance to practice the season was here. First shot in almost 10 years got a nice buck.


----------



## MnMathewsMan (Aug 9, 2010)

My hunting buddies both have experimented with the Bone collector and nap quick Fletch. After shooting for about a month with them i haven't seen any cons besides price.... That being said take in consideration how much the quick fletch are and the fact you can do them at home. Now if you have a personal fletching jig and the whole set up thats a different story but for the guys that can buy the quick fletch veins from wall mart or any outdoor store that doesnt fletch regular veins for you, whats gona cost more?. Driving to an outfitters or dealer that does fletching? or saving the trip time and gas money and doing it at home. All considering the facts of how far away you are from a dealer etc etc.. Just a personal thought.....


----------



## kevin61186 (Aug 20, 2010)

I used NAP quick fletch and i love them they made my grupes smaler and they hould up as good as normal fletch


----------



## magnumbowhunter (Oct 19, 2009)

I used Quickfletch and really liked the concept behind them. The only downfall I had was that they did not last very long going through a Whisker Biscuit... Super glueing the tips of the vanes helped them last longer but they eventually began to tear... 

As far as accuracy, I did not see any improvement... But I also did not see any loss of accuracy as well... My groups stayed the same... :darkbeer:


----------



## magnumbowhunter (Oct 19, 2009)

I used Quickfletch and really liked the concept behind them. The only downfall I had was that they did not last very long going through a Whisker Biscuit... Super glueing the tips of the vanes helped them last longer but they eventually began to tear... 

As far as accuracy, I did not see any improvement... But I also did not see any loss of accuracy as well... My groups stayed the same... :darkbeer:


----------

